# Need Help to BUY LED TV of 40-42inch



## yogi31286 (Oct 30, 2012)

I am thinking to buy LG LED 42 inch TV for my home.


I went to sales inn and they showed me few LG, Samsung, Sony, LLyodd and Onida models.. and i liked the LG one. Price is also reasonable for LG LED TV.. 


Price for LG LED 42 inch is 52000/- INR in local showroom.


I checked online and got this Buy LG LED TV 42LS3400, 42 Inch LED Price, Best LED India - Infibeam.com


The price on infibeam is *46,699 INR*.


Now i want other reviewers who have experience with LEDs and their quality.


Is this LG a good choice? 


My budget is 45k max. Please let me know which LED TV with 40-42 inch is best for this budget.


Please suggest me ASAP as i am willing to buy before diwali.


----------



## Sam22 (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't know how come Infibeam can sell this TV at such a cheaper price as compared to other sites like Flipkart and Reliance Digital.
Coming to the TV, I think this is a pretty good model to go for.
If you can increase your budget a bit, I am sure you can get some good models from LG as well.


----------



## yogi31286 (Oct 31, 2012)

^^This LG version which i am talking about is the lowest model in 40-42inch screensize range.. and also this is the cheapest one in LG.. other models from LG are higher priced which goes beyond 50k (which i can't afford) 

You said this model is a good to go.. can you please give me few more details on this model? if you have seen this model in demo and using it or used it then it would be a great review for me.

Someone please help


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Oct 31, 2012)

yogi31286 said:


> ^^This LG version which i am talking about is the lowest model in 40-42inch screensize range.. and also this is the cheapest one in LG.. other models from LG are higher priced which goes beyond 50k (which i can't afford)
> 
> You said this model is a good to go.. can you please give me few more details on this model? if you have seen this model in demo and using it or used it then it would be a great review for me.
> 
> Someone please help



I already responded to your query on the LS3400 on another thread, but I'll reiterate here:  even though the LS3400 is a low end, basic TV, the picture quality is fantastic.  If you don't need 3D or smart TV features, this TV will work perfectly for you.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## yogi31286 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.
Actually i went to LG showroom yesterday night and saw 3D tvs also.. they showed me one plasma tv of 42inch which was amazing.. what a 3d quality.. 

today i did research on plasma tvs and found that they have one big problem of "Burn in"!

Can you please tell me about it more?

I also noted that plasma tvs are cheaper than LEDs!! please let me know some more info on this.. Reply appreciated.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 2, 2012)

Infibeam is reliable, if their price is low you can buy from them, there is lot of margin on these products so if you buy from local market you should be quite good at bargaining.
Apart from that if you want something cheap and good then do have a look at Samsung 40EH5000 also.


----------



## yogi31286 (Nov 2, 2012)

Samsung 40EH5000 is out of my budget 
i am about to place order on infibeam at 11 today for that LG 42inch LED 
Was searching for coupon for infibeam but currently no coupon out there working for me except mangopeople one which gives 2k in infibeam wallet. so i used it for now. if i got any coupon before placing order then would surely use it to save few panny.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 2, 2012)

yogi31286 said:


> Samsung 40EH5000 is out of my budget
> i am about to place order on infibeam at 11 today for that LG 42inch LED
> Was searching for coupon for infibeam but currently no coupon out there working for me except mangopeople one which gives 2k in infibeam wallet. so i used it for now. if i got any coupon before placing order then would surely use it to save few panny.



Congratulations!  After you've had a bit of time with your TV, share your thoughts on it!  This way, if someone else is thinking of buying this model, they can use your review as a reference.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## yogi31286 (Nov 3, 2012)

yeah.. sure.. i will put a big review from opening the box to playing a game via laptop.. everything in my next reply 

Also, thanks for your help on the tv.. i really appreciate it


----------

